# plus d'image avec vlcstreamer et avplayer via apple tv



## mlou3339 (13 Août 2011)

bonjour,


depuis 3 jours et mise à jour de l'appletv - retour de vacances - , je n'ai plus d'image sur la TV ; le son passe mais pas l'image , et l'icone appletv reste bloquée sur ipad (plus moyen de repasser sur ipad)
obligée d'encoder le film en mpeg sur itunes avant de les visionner...
les applis "intégrées" apple marchent bien (youtube)
les films qui marchaient avant ne passent plus
à l'apple store, ils répondent que cela"" doit"" être un pb lié à la mise à jour...les développeurs doivent revenir de vacances pour ajuster les codes...

les 2 applis Vlcstreamer et avplayer sont à jour.
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ??
sinon que faire à part encoder sur itunes ?

merci d'avance,
mlou


----------

